# alguees en biofilm in rainwater



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

So, after having some weird problems, we figured out it was because of the rainwater. Looking in my tank, lots of alguees and biofilm have grown inside.
The first waterbutt has lost it's lid, so leaves have fallen into it...

Now, I will becleaning everything, and maybe change the connections. Now they are top to top, nit I might go bottom to top, and first put little stones on the nottom to act as a primary filter, then put some filter-material from fish tanks inside the connector pipes.

But is there anythingI can put in the water that will prevent stuff like this, but won't harm the paint when used?

I will also add a new filter just before the waterpump, but these thing won't hold back the biofilm...


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

In order to prevent algae from developing, you must prevent light from getting inside the waterbutts. If they have a degree of transparency, try paining them (on the outside of course). If you have one uncovered, all sorts of nasty stuff will get inside, so I think finding a new lid for that waterbutt is a priority as well. 

Can't suggest anything about filters and connections, as I am not using waterbutts myself. Hope this helps...


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure how you would rig it up but UV light is used in certain pond pumps to kill algae.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

A fish pond UV light will kill algae and a basic filter will filter out any debris .

However , is storing rain water for any length of time a good idea .

I use rain water for rinsing but I only have a 100 litre butt used purely for this purpose and do not store it for any length of time cos it turns stale after a while .

I also keep fish ( malawi's ) and even with the massive amount of filtration used ( 3 external and 1 internal and under gravel ) weekly water changes are essential.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It's also used to wash the horses / their feet, clean stuff over there... so thats why it's a big container.


----------

